# Fabric that will NOT collect dog/cat hair (not leather)



## elisabeth_00117

Just curious... is there a fabric out there that does NOT collect dog/cat fur?

I have one leather couch and another that is made up of fabric that I would like to cover. Right now I am using sheets tucked in the corners but it looks horrible and I would like something made to fit it better. I would also like matching dog beds.

I am so tired of having my couch look furry even after vacuuming 5 minutes before!

Please, someone.... help!


----------



## KZoppa

We dont want leather furniture. Its just not something i'm interested in really. A friend who has a pyrnese had the biggest problem with the fur still being on the couch and she got a suede material couch. I believe its called micro-fiber or something like that? and she just has to vacuum and she's good. We've been looking into it for our furniture since we're about due to replace our living room set.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have a microfiber couch (and sheets in my room - so comfy!) and it's the hair that just sticks on.. yes, it's easily taken off by the vacuum but it seems to collect hair badly! It's almost like static!


----------



## DCluver33

we have micro-suede couched hair doesn't stick and it it does we just vacuum it off.


----------



## RocketDog

We had a suede-feeling couch, I guess it was micro-fiber, when we had our labrador. I swear to god, he was the WORST shedder ever. But strangely, the couch did not really collect it. I had to vacuum the house every day or if I didn't (which in reality I only vacuumed about 3 x's a week) it seriously looked like I hadn't in a MONTH. The couch always was perfect, though. 

I don't think all micro-fibers are the same. I can't remember who the manufacturer was of that set, we bought it in 2003 when our kids were all under 7 and it still looks great. It's in the basement now, for them and the couch we have now looks and feels like leather, but it's fake. It is by the same manufacturer, which is partly why we bought it. It's awesome--and they were very reasonable. But quality made, as evidenced by the set still downstairs. If DH can dig the name up, I'll pass it on, just in case you ever see it. Finding well made furniture that doesn't require a down payment similar to a car is a miracle!


----------



## jetscarbie

I have a leather sectional. I love it. I don't cover it at all. If the dogs jump on it and get mud on it, I just wipe it off. Easy. I usually can just wipe the hair off, too.

The thing about leather....you have to condition it every so often. Especially if it's real leather. I buy leather cleaner and conditoner and do it ever few months. It keeps the leather soft, clean, and keeps it from cracking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have always had leather, but recently got a heavy cloth one, (not sure the material) I cover them with nice *thin quilts* and they don't seem to collect hair at all

Usually go the xmas tree shop they have some pretty nice patterns and are relatively cheap,wash good.


----------



## Freestep

I'm an expert in the field of *clothing* that hair doesn't stick to, but not so much for upholstery...

Denim is good. Hair tends not to stick, and if it does, it's easily brushed away.

Anything slick and tightly woven, like nylon fabric.

Rayon is sort of slippery and tends not to attract hair.

I do have a futon cover that is like a very fine, low-pile polyester velvet, and it stays reasonably hair-free.

Avoid anything with a berber-like texture (little loops). The hairs will weave into the fabric and are impossible to remove. 

I think there are some fake leather fabrics that might work well. But honestly... I'd kill for a leather sofa.


----------



## iBaman

microfiber!! that's what we have, and it never has more than a couple of stray hairs on it =3 plus you can unzip the cushions and wash the covers!


----------



## msvette2u

microfiber.


----------



## Jax08

Not couch material but a good 420 Denier nylon shakes hair off of it very easily.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I had friends that I would house/pet sit for frequently. They had some sort of micro-fiber sectional that animal hair was not suposed to stick to. Stuck to it like glue. I am not familiar with the different types of micro-fiber, if there are. I would think a tight woven material, like the denim or some type of canvas perhaps, would work. I you buy some different material the the fabric store. Cover each coushion in a different one, and see what works best.


----------



## mwiacek10

Microfiber here. Love it.


----------

